
Snag.gy - Paste images directly to the web - PButcher93
http://snag.gy
======
lifeformed
Woah. Snaggy dev here; didn't think I'd see this on HN yet. I made Snaggy
myself a year ago as a side project - it was my first experience with web
development. After a year of feedback, I was in the middle of giving it a big
revamp, improving the UX, handling other browsers/OS better, user accounts,
deletion options, etc. I was going to post it here once I had all that fixed
up! But here we are.

Please give me your feedback! I had zero experience with webdev when I made
this, but now I feel much more confident. Snaggy uses S3 and Cloudfront, and
deletions are permanent, if that's a concern. Also, I use the user-agent for
browser detection, which I realize now is not very reliable. I need better
browser/OS support and I'd like to improve the editor.

~~~
PButcher93
It's great tool, hence why I posted it here. The last post of snag.gy was
nearly a year ago and it got basically no feedback.

My interest in web development has increased over the past through years, so
simple effective tools like this appeal to me.

I use it on a regular basis now so thanks for that :)

------
nwh

        Snaggy needs to use a Java applet to read your clipboard.
    

Haha, nope.

~~~
lifeformed
Which browser are you using? It only needs an applet for browsers that can't
support the clipboard api (unless it detected it wrong, which is possible).

~~~
nwh
Safari / WebKit nightly.

------
ChuckMcM
I am clearly too paranoid. I was looking at my screen thinking what sort of
information leakage there would be uploading a screenshot and then 'trimming'
it to remove the stuff that I didn't want out there. And then thinking the
upload sends the whole image, then the tools crop it and you get a 'final'
version. But the original? Still there somewhere. Not that this is an original
thought mind you, XKCD famously parodied the problem of creating a web site
requiring email and an password and noting that lots of people use the same
password everywhere so you could harvest passwords that way.

~~~
lifeformed
You can press "delete original" when you edit it. The original gets removed
from S3 servers once the Delete request propagates through Cloudfront.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Have you thought about using Canvas to do client side cropping?

------
citricsquid
This used to only be supported by uploadscreenshot.com, then more and more
sites started to support it and now that imgur.com supports it I've never
needed anywhere else.

------
DGCA
>You can upload an image file just by copying it from your file browser and
pasting it to snaggy. Multiple file upload is coming soon!

This is what I'm getting when I try that: <http://i.imgur.com/l8YKs.png>

~~~
nrj
Same here. OSX 10.7.4, Chrome 23.0.1271.95.

------
martinrd
Neat idea! But I get this message when trying to paste:

"It looks like you are using Firefox 17.0. Snaggy needs to use a Java applet
to operate unless you are running Firefox version 4 or higher. Consider
updating Firefox."

I have FF 17, with no JAVA.

------
RoboTeddy
Here's screenshot sharing for the paranoid (macosx):

[https://github.com/RoboTeddy/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/screen...](https://github.com/RoboTeddy/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/screenshot)

It uploads to your own s3 bucket (https for both uploads and downloads). I set
up a global hotkey (cmd-4) using Alfred.

------
vscarpenter
Is there a freeware or commercial WYSIWYG editor that supports pasting of
images like this awesome tool?

I have a use-case where users are creating charts in Excel and want to paste
them into a HTML textarea and WYSIWYG editor that supported paste of images
from the clipboard would be awesome. Thanks

------
CWIZO
This is fantastic. I had no idea you could even do that (read from clip
board). This really is fantastic.

~~~
nimrody
Here's a nice explanation (courtesy of StackOverflow):
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6333814/how-does-the-
past...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6333814/how-does-the-paste-image-
from-clipboard-functionality-work-in-gmail-and-google-c)

It's very useful when composing in gmail.

------
aridiculous
Better than Droplr and the rest with the annotation features, but just needs
some minor UX work - cropping is confusing for instance. And just needs to be
a tad faster :)

Other than that, all of my designer friends will love it!

~~~
drx
I greatly prefer Droplr's workflow -- just press Alt+Shift+4 and a screenshot
is uploaded and the link is placed in your clipboard. If someone made that
without Droplr's issues, I'd switch in an instant.

~~~
todd3834
Would you mind sharing what Droplr's issues are?

------
johnmurch
This is fantastic - just wish I could also resize the image to a specific
size. All the time I get images that need to be cropped to 32x32 or something
similar. Build that in and I will be using it everyday :)

------
tharris0101
This is good. I wish it had an easier way to get to the direct image link
(Right now I have to click the link then right-click the image and then copy
image URL).

------
nileshgr
Imgur also can upload from clipboard and/or drag/drop.

------
19_ploT
<http://pasteboard.co/> seems to have a better UI than this but it lacks the
editor. Good Job!

------
silasb
GrabBox + Dropbox works good for me.

Just command+shift+4 and it transfers it to my public folder with a link in my
clipboard.

~~~
nate
Those public links though can get turned off pretty quick right if there's a
lot of traffic to that image? Or no?

------
lectrick
The developers clearly don't have Macs.

------
gprasanth
GMail on Chrome had/s this feature!

~~~
kamjam
Ha, never realised it was a Chrome only feature... mainly since I only use
Chrome these days. But was about to say the same thing!

------
JeremyMorgan
Very cool, seems pretty useful. Worked great for me but I only spent a few
minutes on it.

~~~
dirkk0
Same here! How does this work under the hood?

------
basseq
I've been looking for a service like this for quite some time. Very cool!

------
PButcher93
It's brilliant if you want to quickly show someone a screenshot.

------
dutchbrit
Not a big fan of Java applets, but besides that, good job!

------
binarymax
Very nice. Any plans to use Web Intents?

------
danvoell
So simple it's genius. Great idea.

------
recroad
How did this make the front page?

~~~
PButcher93
Because people up-voted it.

